# BB Shooters



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Trying to find out about slingshots that shoot BB's but the "search" will not let me use BB. How do I find posts on shooting BB's ?


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

A+ Slingshots makes a dedicated BB shooter. His web site is...

http://aplusslingshots.com/slingshotsandmore.html

dgui has made several video's using bb's. His youtube name is pfshooter. Here is one of his video's and more are listed on the right side of the page, even some by other shooters.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

99% of my shots are BBs, all my slingshots are full scale, it's nice to know if one day you decide to make things serious you can just change the bandset, adjust elevation for gravity and have a blast

also like to use heaviest BBs i can find the impact is just more satisfying 6mm up to 0.43g, 8mm 0.48g


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

You need to define what you want in BB's (Ball Bearings) come is many sizes, traditional BB's are .177" round and small, they require light bands and a small pouch to shoot effectively. Most target shooting is done with 3/8", 7/16" and 1/2" ball bearings.They use full size frames and stronger ( higher draw weight) bands. Hope this helps.
Philly


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for the links. I should have been specific and did not think about Ball Bearings. I want information on the .177 or BB gun type BB's. Thanks


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

BB shooters are a great way to get started, and you dont need to order anything online.

Walmart = 6000 BB's for around 8 bucks
Walmart = Roller Cutter and mat from Fiskers for 15 bucks, IF you want to use flat bands, Tubes are perfectly fine for BBs(or anything else), but you're prolly gonna have to order the small XXLite Thera Tube Tan for 100% BB shooting

For other band sources that dont require ordering online, office supply stores and look for the alliance #64 rubber bands, simply chain them together, OR call a physical therapy clinic, they sometimes sell Thera Band, Grey is pretty fast for BBs, but the Gold color lasts longer and you can grow with it in power. Medical supply stores sell latex tubing or strips.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

The A+ BB shooter is great. I own and shot 2 of them. Perry's bands are great. I started making my own bands and use Rayshot's magnetic pouches. The bands are 2 #74 rubber bands chained on each side. That makes them about 7 inches long and 3/8 wide. Also shots 1/4 inch bearings pretty well.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a few BB Shooters in my collection. One is a PFS with 5/16" Theraband Golds. Another is a PFS with double #64s on each side. Another is a PFS with 5/8" Theraband Blacks. Another is a Gib style Mini-Plinker with 5/8" Theraband Silvers. They all shoot 5 grain Crosman BBs quite well and also 16 grain 1/4" steel Crosman ammo. Even the 32 grain 5/16" is not too bad.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

did anyone test speed ? I m interested for 4,5mm lead ball,what is speed ?


----------

